# Kipling Sale



## KookyCat (Dec 14, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that kipling have a 50% sale on at the moment and they do a range of rather useful pouches that I use for pens, meter and the like.  They come in a range of colours including black and brown for the chaps and wash well (this is important for me since I'm a grubby little thing apparently). I picked up a rather smashing zebra, black and red pouch for £11 yesterday along with pouches for my uncle for his kit and my cousin for her epilepsy kit (they can't get the same designs in the states) and several christmas presents.  The sale is on the website as well.  They're generally pretty expensive and they don't do many sales hence the tip.

I'm a big fan of kipling I don't work for them or anything just thought some of you might find the pouches useful for diabolical equipment .


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2014)

So, you like Kipling?

Andy ("No, I've never Kippled") HB


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 14, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> So, you like Kipling?
> 
> Andy ("No, I've never Kippled") HB



Like might be too mild a word, I practically jumped and clapped when they opened a Kipling store in Manchester


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2014)

I thought you meant a cake sale


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 14, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I thought you meant a cake sale



I'm with you on this one Sue. I thought Kookycat meant a cake sale


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm with you on this one Sue. I thought Kookycat mean't a cake sale



Phew, glad it wasn't just me lol


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2014)

Exceedingly good cakes   Apparently  (That's what I thought too)


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 14, 2014)

And me! Was getting coat and shoes in and trailer on back of car for some major naughty goodies! xx


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 14, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Like might be too mild a word, I practically jumped and clapped when they opened a Kipling store in Manchester



I wish they'd open a store in Glasgow. I'd go and live in it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 14, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> And me! Was getting coat and shoes in and trailer on back of car for some major naughty goodies! xx



Exactly, i was already to head off in the direction of naughty treats and using the Christmas period as a good excuse for loading up


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 14, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I wish they'd open a store in Glasgow. I'd go and live in it!!!!



There's hope Cat they're gradually moving up, first Brum, then Manchester so maybe they'll make it to you soon 

Asda had lots of reduced Mr Kipling cakes for the rest of you


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 14, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> There's hope Cat they're gradually moving up, first Brum, then Manchester so maybe they'll make it to you soon
> 
> Asda had lots of reduced Mr Kipling cakes for the rest of you



Here's hoping KC, then I can go and salivate over all those lovely bags


----------



## banjo (Dec 15, 2014)

Does that mean i still cant have a mince pie?


----------



## newbs (Dec 16, 2014)

I love Kiplings bags, have several and always looking for more, drives my OH mad.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 23, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> There's hope Cat they're gradually moving up, first Brum, then Manchester so maybe they'll make it to you soon
> 
> Asda had lots of reduced Mr Kipling cakes for the rest of you


KookyKat  In the bullring in birmingham today I noticed a shop called Kipling which I had never heard of before you mentioned it. Of course I had to go in and yes they do make exceedingly nice bags. I only bought a small zebra and red one for my diabeticals as I have finished Christmas shopping but I am sure I will be tempted back. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 23, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> KookyKat  In the bullring in birmingham today I noticed a shop called Kipling which I had never heard of before you mentioned it. Of course I had to go in and yes they do make exceedingly nice bags. I only bought a small zebra and red one for my diabeticals as I have finished Christmas shopping but I am sure I will be tempted back. Thanks for the tip.



I have the small zebra and red too, cheers me up every time I look at it, hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 23, 2014)

I got a Kipling handbag for my 50th birthday from my work mates. I have another 3 Kipling bags that I use every day and I bought a new Kipling purse from QVC that should arrive tomorrow. Excited much!!! I was channel surfing today and QVC were doing an hour of Kipling. I really had to move on as I can't afford yet another Kipling bag so close to Christmas. However there is always the hope Santa might be good to me.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 23, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I got a Kipling handbag for my 50th birthday from my work mates. I have another 3 Kipling bags that I use every day and I bought a new Kipling purse from QVC that should arrive tomorrow. Excited much!!! I was channel surfing today and QVC were doing an hour of Kipling. I really had to move on as I can't afford yet another Kipling bag so close to Christmas. However there is always the hope Santa might be good to me.



I managed to go to Manchester on Sunday and walk past the shop Cat, not sure how I managed it   fingers crossed Santa brings you a kipling surprise


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw on amazon earlier there was a sale of a kipling bag. So might be of interest to someone


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 24, 2014)

Ooh I'll have a look, always looking for my next Kipling, thanks for the tip


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 24, 2014)

My sister works in a handbag shop that sells kipling amongst others!  She can only get discount for herself so has to pretend she desperately wants my opinion!!  I've got 2 in the same style and I love them, can get loads of stuff in them, brilliant.  "exceedingly good bags"


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 24, 2014)

My new Kipling purse arrived this morning. A wee Christmas prezzie to myself. It's lovely and lovely


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 25, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> My sister works in a handbag shop that sells kipling amongst others!  She can only get discount for herself so has to pretend she desperately wants my opinion!!  I've got 2 in the same style and I love them, can get loads of stuff in them, brilliant.  "exceedingly good bags"



Ooh I'd love to work in a handbag shop!  I'd be in my element, although I'd probably spend all my money on bags.  I hated the first Kipling I was given...until I realised it was light, waterproof and expanded like a Tardis it was all down hill from there 




Cat1964 said:


> My new Kipling purse arrived this morning. A wee Christmas prezzie to myself. It's lovely and lovely



Yay new purses are the best, merry Kiplingmas Cat!

I suppose I'd better finish my coffee and let the Godson open his presents now he's been pacing for about thirty minutes and I can't wait to see his face when he opens the Ipad....teehee


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 26, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Ooh I'd love to work in a handbag shop!  I'd be in my element, although I'd probably spend all my money on bags.  I hated the first Kipling I was given...until I realised it was light, waterproof and expanded like a Tardis it was all down hill from there
> 
> Yes it's fabulous but expensive   That's why I love my kipling - I tend to carry around everything I might ever need in a survival situation plus a bit extra so it's fabulous.  What I really want though is a bag like Hermione's  on Harry Potter - now that would be just the job


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 26, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> KookyCat said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh I'd love to work in a handbag shop!  I'd be in my element, although I'd probably spend all my money on bags.  I hated the first Kipling I was given...until I realised it was light, waterproof and expanded like a Tardis it was all down hill from there
> ...


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 27, 2014)

The thing is: when you get your first small pouch you find you need a bigger one then you need a bigger bag to fit it in then a purse to match then a bigger bag then I guess you need different ones for different occasions.  Does it ever end or do you become bankrupt first?


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> The thing is: when you get your first small pouch you find you need a bigger one then you need a bigger bag to fit it in then a purse to match then a bigger bag then I guess you need different ones for different occasions.  Does it ever end or do you become bankrupt first?



Not sure it does ever stop, they're very clever because they bring out new colours and patterns so there's always potential there!  I'm a bit Mr Benn too, I tend to go through phases dress wise, so I have to have versions that suit my different phases, sporty, bohemian, surfer, city chic.... And then there are different sizes in everything.  This diabetes lark was a challenge, I tend towards medium and small bags (I'm a priska fan too Cat) but insulin, meters, jelly babies, juice etc take up so much room, and I already have a survival pack which includes scissors, screw driver, Swiss army knife, sewing kit, nail file, nail polish remover, paracetemol, plasters, blister plasters, for that zombie apocalypse/A team moment so I've had to expand my collection.  What can you do


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 27, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Not sure it does ever stop, they're very clever because they bring out new colours and patterns so there's always potential there!  I'm a bit Mr Benn too, I tend to go through phases dress wise, so I have to have versions that suit my different phases, sporty, bohemian, surfer, city chic.... And then there are different sizes in everything.  This diabetes lark was a challenge, I tend towards medium and small bags (I'm a priska fan too Cat) but insulin, meters, jelly babies, juice etc take up so much room, and I already have a survival pack which includes scissors, screw driver, Swiss army knife, sewing kit, nail file, nail polish remover, paracetemol, plasters, blister plasters, for that zombie apocalypse/A team moment so I've had to expand my collection.  What can you do


KC sounds like you'll be needing a shopping trolley. I think they do luggage don't they?


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 27, 2014)

Because of the Fibromyalgia I try to keep my handbags small and light, so the Priska is ideal for work. I have 2 , one in Monkey Mania print and the other is a wine colour. The wine colour one is the best one as I've been using it now for a few weeks and it seems to be holding its shape better than the Monkey Mania one. My smaller bag is in bird print which is lovely too. My purse is in animal skin pink colour. Sadly I didn't get anything Kipling from Santa but there's always Mothers Day to look forward to


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> KC sounds like you'll be needing a shopping trolley. I think they do luggage don't they?



I do have two suitcases and an overnight bag, and a beach bag....oh good grief I might be obsessed!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Because of the Fibromyalgia I try to keep my handbags small and light, so the Priska is ideal for work. I have 2 , one in Monkey Mania print and the other is a wine colour. The wine colour one is the best one as I've been using it now for a few weeks and it seems to be holding its shape better than the Monkey Mania one. My smaller bag is in bird print which is lovely too. My purse is in animal skin pink colour. Sadly I didn't get anything Kipling from Santa but there's always Mothers Day to look forward to



fingers crossed for Mothers Day then Cat!  I'm currently lusting after a lunch bag....it might be getting out of hand


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 27, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> fingers crossed for Mothers Day then Cat!  I'm currently lusting after a lunch bag....it might be getting out of hand



Lol, once you discover Kipling, it becomes an addiction. I like my new purse so much I want another one!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2014)

There are a few Kipling bags on offer on amazon's Boxing Day sale lightning deals today (31st Dec), starting at 8:30 am. Deals can be sold out quickly or only last an hour or two so you have to be quick


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

